# Anybody have a removable CPU

## Draco

Today i found out my hp Pavilion has a removable CPU. This means i can remove my CPU. Does any body else have one that can be removed?

----------

## heijs

What exactly do you mean with removable CPU?   :Confused: 

----------

## rommel

LOL

----------

## Dragon561

All cpus are removable buddy

----------

## Draco

I thought not all CPUs are removable... sorry  :Sad:  .....well i learned something new today. Thanks Dragon561

----------

## drakonite

 *Dragon561 wrote:*   

> All cpus are removable buddy

 

Let's rephraise this... All modern desktop cpu's are removable...

I have some old system that don't have a removable cpu (386s...) and I've seen laptops that you can't remove that cpu from (but that's getting rarer)

But yeah, you can remove and upprade the cpu in basically all desktop computers nowadays.

----------

## Draco

I heard that mac is starting to build more laptops  then normal pcs. Which is reallt cool because you can carry it around and play, watch movies and work.......... Tip: If you have a CPU with a cooler and one day ist starts making noises. Just clean it because then the sound goes away. That is what happened to me today. My cooler was full of dust and it made this funny noise. I thouht the very big cooler was broken but it was only the cooler for the cpu.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gnufsh

via's epia motherboards have the cpus soldered on. All my cpu's are removeable. I mean, all my computers' cpus are soldered on.

----------

## heijs

Perhaps my laptop's CPU is not removable?

But the rest of my CPU's are removable for sure! (I installed them myself you know...)   :Wink: 

----------

## floam

i just finished lauging so hard. geeze. now i remember why I vowed never to buy a computer thats allready put together, it lowers your IQ.

----------

